

Hackathons don't need prizes - eddotman
https://medium.com/lessons-learned/26ce8a86010e

======
frozenport
I won an Android phone and made my first app using my prize. The article
should discus how prizes in hackathons serve a promotional benefit.

~~~
eddotman
You're right, there are many people (including you) who benefit greatly from
prizes. But I'm more concerned about the mindset of attendees (i.e. those that
"play only to win"). It's also worth noting that prize-winners are definitely
in the minority, numerically speaking. Nonetheless, good point and thanks for
the feedback!

